# Engines



## snowolf (Jan 12, 2017)

Engines here are some engines that I have the don’t run some on my like the run but I don’t know how to fix them


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Many older locomotives can be brought back to life with
simple cleaning an lube replacement. Some, tho, require
a lot more work and replacement parts.

However, to be of any help we would need for you
to provide more information as to what the problem is.

Pictures of the 'body off' frame and trucks would be a good
start. If you know, tell us the make and model.

By the way, are these HO locos? Some seem to be
N scale. You would do well to post in the N forum any
N scale problems. Keep the HO problems right here.

Don


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

And, better to post pictures of the underside, it is easier to determine who made them.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks like a hodge podge as far as scales go.....those engines look like junk to me.....but that's just me.....


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Old_Hobo said:


> Looks like a hodge podge as far as scales go.....those engines look like junk to me.....but that's just me.....


The EMD FT may be worth saving, Seems a bit rare to me with the four portholes and marker light/number board combination


----------



## Akoustic (May 6, 2019)

That EMD FT surely reminds me of my Bachmann FT's. Shot of the bottom could help verify. I'm rather fond of the heavy 4 drive FT's once you beef up light weight couplings.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

The Santa Fe c liner is no good without replacing parts the steam engine is missing parts too the Union Pacific engine looks to be an old life like so probably not really worth the effort due to them being poor runners but that Atlantic coast line engine may be something to tear into. The rock island looks like an athearn blue box shell to me


----------



## snowolf (Jan 12, 2017)

When I get home I will get more information on the engine I would like to get running again the one picture is just a shell


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Three rail track?*



DonR said:


> Many older locomotives can be brought back to life with
> simple cleaning an lube replacement. Some, tho, require
> a lot more work and replacement parts.
> 
> ...



Snowolf;

What brand of track is that loop in your photos? Is the black streak between the two rails a third rail? I've never seen track like that before.


Don;

Look at the loop of track in the background. Is that a third rail in the middle? It looks like either Kato Unitrack, or Bachmann EZ-Track, but both of those are two-rail DC (or DCC) not three-rail AC. Does Marklin, or some other company make three-rail roadbed track? I thought Marklin used those contact studs on the ties, not a third rail. Weird! 

regards;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Yes, Märklin makes a roadbed AC track and that looks like what it is. I believe they call it 'C' track.

But, C track uses dark colored ties so you can't see the pickup studs in the center so easily.

Maybe it's older C track before they started using black ties.


----------



## snowolf (Jan 12, 2017)

The track that you see in the picture is my O scale track that I use for the Christmas tree


----------



## snowolf (Jan 12, 2017)

Here’s the under side of the engins the last one might be a n scale it dose fit on my ho track


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

From the size of your hand I’m going to say those are all ho scale. That steam engine is going to take some serious repair to be a good runner


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

OK, I've seen enough :-(
If these were mine, I'd put them all in a cardboard box and put them in the closet. Buy a single new or almost new engine.

Take your time deciding if you like steam or diesel, and find one that matches your passenger cars. 
I'm partial to Athearn, but Bachmann makes good locomotives as well.


----------



## snowolf (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks guys I didn’t know if they would be worth fixing or not


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

snowolf said:


> Thanks guys I didn’t know if they would be worth fixing or not


I agree. If they were mine, I wouldn't waste time effort and money I fixing them. A recent, new production loco will serve you much better.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

That UP is a LifeLike F40PH. Open it up and if it has a motor that is integral to the rear truck it would be difficult to repair, but could easily be made into a dummy. If it has the separate motor mid mounted and connected to the rear by a drive train, a $2 ebay motor might be the ticket if the gears mesh smoothly. 

The F40PH was a passenger engine and never actually appeared in UP livery, but I'd never discourage anyone from tinkering. 

Have you tried cleaning and lubing these? I wouldn't be surprised if at least a couple could be put back running.


----------



## snowolf (Jan 12, 2017)

The union pacific did run but not very good I will try and get it running good I did get a lot of these out of the trash along time ago


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

So, do you think there might have been a reason why they were in the trash.....? hwell:


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

snowolf said:


> Thanks guys I didn’t know if they would be worth fixing or not


The little Rock Island switcher is HO gauge and will fit on your track. It's just smaller than the rest.

Don't give up on them. Try using parts from each to make a good engine. It just takes time, a little ingenuity, some luck and a steady hand. 

Repairing old locomotives is just part of the hobby.

Good luck.


----------



## snowolf (Jan 12, 2017)

Old hobo I Thought they didn’t want it anymore and that’s why they threw it away


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks to me like they threw them away because they were broken junk.....but apparently that's just me.....hwell:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Snowolf -- if you want the challenge of trying to get those guys running, then have at it, and good luck to you.

If you think you've found an inexpensive way to enter the hobby, don't waste your time. Buy new (or at least used in good condition).


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

If I were you I would find the nearest trash can and deposit them. No need to waste your time and money. Btw how old are you?

Dave


----------



## Stan D (Feb 1, 2019)

Personally, I like a good challenge. My suggestion is to see what you can do with what you have. ID them if possible. HOSeeker.com has many older instruction sheets in their literature section, sorted by brand. Once you know what you have, you can keep an eye out for matching pieces for any that are incomplete. If you have a local train store, check if they carry used or broken pieces. I'm lucky, in that I have two places near me (30 minutes) that have used/broken stuff, and a third one just over an hour away.

But if you're just starting out, don't rely on these to run, or you'll not be running trains much.


----------

